# unusual romantic meetings



## kullafullsnake (Apr 16, 2007)

My aunty met her husband through stuffing her computer just so that the computer guy (my now uncle) had to keep coming around, and one day she told him the truth hahaha


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 16, 2007)

i met my wife on the old msn chat rooms  i spoke to her for a week then went up to wollongong to meet her, she came down to meet me a month later, then another month later i moved to wollongong to be with her  we are now married and have a 11 month old daughter


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 16, 2007)

lol..... i met my other half at a pub... not unusual.... but the only reason he started talkin to me was because he thought i was a lesbian lol.... now happily a year later and living together.... so its all good i suppose....:lol:


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 16, 2007)

I met my hubby on the uhf radio whilst driving up Mt Ousley and it took us nearly 3yrs to finally get together after that... oh and me moving 1400kms away didn't help but he chased me down!!! We are now so blissfully happy and we have 5 "children"!!!!  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 16, 2007)

Oops sorry forgot to mention (for those not from the gong) that Mt Ousley is the big mountain you drive down into Wollongong!!!


----------



## falconboy (Apr 16, 2007)

I met my misses online too, nearly 10 years ago now. We got engaged, bought a house and living together for nearly 6 years, no kids yet, thankfully. (Each to his own I guess). We should really get married first anyway......


----------



## nickamon (Apr 16, 2007)

I met my partner in the communal kitchen at my university hall of residence, way back in 1999.



falconboy said:


> We should really get married first anyway......


 
Why? My partner and I aren't married. It seems superfluous these days, when hetero _de facto_ couples enjoy the same legal rights as married couples. Besides which, does anyone these days still actually care if your kid is born out of wedlock?


----------



## falconboy (Apr 16, 2007)

nickamon said:


> Why? My partner and I aren't married. It seems superfluous these days, when hetero _de facto_ couples enjoy the same legal rights as married couples. Besides which, does anyone these days still actually care if your kid is born out of wedlock?



Only my parents! LOL. But yes, you are right, a bigger commitment than a marriage certificate is us co-signing for our mortgage! And a lot more costly and messier to get out of! But we do want to do it the traditional way.


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 16, 2007)

I met my partner at a motorbike ride out, grabbed his number off him at the end of the ride, messaged when I got home. That was three months ago, we are still together, have moved in with each other, and are currently going de facto through Defence.


----------



## Mrs Mac (Apr 16, 2007)

My Husband and i had secret crushes on each other at high school. A week after we graduated i got a phone call from him asking me out, well we have been glued at the hip for more then 6 years now and we just had our second wedding anniversary, bought our first home and are currently trying for kiddies.


----------



## Adam (Apr 16, 2007)

I met my partner right here on APS!!!!! We chatted for 3 months, then I went up to Toowoomba from Sydney to meet her, after spending 3 weeks with her while she volunteered at Australia Zoo we both went back to Sydney to pack up my stuff and I moved to Toowoomba with her, we have been together 3 years this Anzac day and are due with our 3rd baby on 9th of May.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 16, 2007)

Adam said:


> I met my partner right here on APS!!!!! We chatted for 3 months, then I went up to Toowoomba from Sydney to meet her, after spending 3 weeks with her while she volunteered at Australia Zoo we both went back to Sydney to pack up my stuff and I moved to Toowoomba with her, we have been together 3 years this Anzac day and are due with our 3rd baby on 9th of May.


 
WOW thats no mucking around!!!! 
Congrats for next wednesday!!!!


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 16, 2007)

I met my partner when a friend and I had a hat party (everyone had to wear hats) he came with a friend of a friend and was wearing a bike helmet. I was very drunk and dont actually remember meeting him, but I must have made a huge impression as he tracked me down, we started dating, after 3 months he moved to canada (he says it was already planned when we met, I think it was to escape me, but no such luck for him) I followed him over there, we lived there for about 9 months, went around the world on our way home, got engaged in a castle overlooking loch ness in Scotland (hes 1/2 scottish), came home to Aus and are about to have our one year wedding anniversary. Have no human kids and have no plans on ever having them, but have more than enough furry and scaly kids.

Cheers


----------



## Adam (Apr 16, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> WOW thats no mucking around!!!!
> Congrats for next wednesday!!!!



Thanx very much. Yeah I don't muck around, I usually get what I want.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 16, 2007)

I was at a concert in surfers with some mates and we were checking out a chick, and i was dared a jug of rum to go try chat her up as she was prob out of my league, what ever drunken jibberish i spoke worked and now almost three years later we are still together and got engaged at the tiger enclosure at Aust Zoo in january!!


----------



## nightowl (Apr 16, 2007)

I met my partner online in an IRC chatroom on the Telstra network. She lived 2 hrs inland from Bundaberg and I was here in Cowra. We moved in together after about 2 months of chatting and have been together now for 5 1/2 years  Unfortunately still trying to get a place on the beach!


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 16, 2007)

i was 18 when i met my hubby, he was 27 and married. but not for long. hehe, i was naughty. we both worked at KFC when we met, him the manager me the staff... after a few late nights together. we are together. and 7 1/2 yrs later still going strong. hmm i do have fond memorys of the kfc chicken table. haha


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 16, 2007)

melgalea said:


> i was 18 when i met my hubby, he was 27 and married. but not for long. hehe, i was naughty. we both worked at KFC when we met, him the manager me the staff... after a few late nights together. we are together. and 7 1/2 yrs later still going strong. hmm i do have fond memorys of the kfc chicken table. haha


 
times like these im glad im a vego lol :lol:


----------



## tan (Apr 16, 2007)

Hubby and I met at karate where we both enjoyed beating each other up! 12 and a half years later and 3 kiddies we are still having fun!


----------



## FAY (Apr 16, 2007)

Garth was my 'petshop' boy...he owned a petshop at Surry Hills.I will never know what he saw in me....but have been together for 14 years! lol


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 16, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> times like these im glad im a vego lol :lol:


hahaha I just became a Vego after reading that...... now we know the what the secret herbs and spices are aye... gross!!!!


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Apr 16, 2007)

I met my partner of two and a half years when he and a friend of his (who had a crush on me, which I didnt know) came around to my house in the middle of the night. I snuck out to see them and fell for the tall dark stranger, not the guy who had the crush on me! Oops! and then Chris came back on his own the next night...and the night after that... and the one after that.
Don't tell my parents! they still dont know. But we are now living together and moved states to stay together so its all ok.


----------



## Fester (Apr 16, 2007)

I had known my now wife for many years in the private flying fraternity. She was living with someone at the time, whom I knew very well too. That romance split. She often did Saturday nights on a local community radio station, 5PBA, and I was home with a flagon of port and phoned the station for a request. I asked her if she wanted to drop around on her way home. She has been with me ever since! I had lived on my own for about 15 years so it took quite a while to get used to someone else being in my house. After living together for 6 years she got pregnant. Daughter popped along and a year after that we got married.
Gee, I've done some stupid things in my life!! :cry: 

Nah, only joking, it's not all bad!


----------



## phantomcat (Apr 18, 2007)

apparently the first time my hubby met me was when i served him at the post office (i dont remember that) it was a saturday and we were allowed to wear anything we wanted, so of course i had black and pink hair, studded wrist bands up to my elbows ,giant scary headstomping boots and a mastodon t-shirt.  

but the first time that I actually remember meeting him was at a gig. it was the norm for me and my mates (all guys with good taste in music) to go to the gig at the pub on a sunday arvy and from there straight to church (yes i wore the same things to both....what can i say, we had some cool little old ladies at my church who liked my striped stockings)
One day probably about the 5th or 6th gig that we went to , i went up to the bar to get a drink, and when i got back this bloke was talking to my mates. He seemed kinda nice, but we only spoke for a minute, then he had to go play, he actually spent most of the time talking to my friends.
Well long story short, his mum came into my work the next day, introduced herself and then told me that her son had a crush on me. (i nearly died laughing)
We kept running into each other at gigs, found out we had alot of mutual friends, and our second wedding anniversary is new years eve this year. Im expecting our first child in november 

I didnt tell him what his mum had said untill after we were married ; )


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Apr 18, 2007)

melgalea said:


> hmm i do have fond memorys of the kfc chicken table. haha


 
eww thats disgusting! im never going to kfc again!!!


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Apr 18, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> times like these im glad im a vego lol :lol:


 
yeah me too... :shock:


----------



## mimmy (Apr 18, 2007)

My (now) fiance only asked me out to annoy another guy that was trying to get with me (the same guy who introduced us). I think if I'd known that at the time i would have called him a tosser and walked away lol... but we're getting married in August- Yay! I'm pretty sure this will work- just moved house last weekend and he had to put up with my mum lol... if he can handle that he can handle anything!


----------



## mimmy (Apr 18, 2007)

phantomcat said:


> I didnt tell him what his mum had said untill after we were married ; )


 
Lol... I agree- some things are better left unsaid- at least for a while!


----------



## phantomcat (Apr 18, 2007)

yup i figured that if i'd told him sooner he would've been so embarrassed that he never would've spoken to me again! lol.

now it's the family joke! :0


----------



## FAY (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Phatomcat......what a great mum he has! A lot of them think that no-one is quite good enough for their precious sons! LOL Here's hoping that she encouraged you pair to getogether and not the opposite! LOL


----------



## phantomcat (Apr 18, 2007)

lol yup it was pretty funny at the time (still is actually) but she's great(almost as good as her son  ) so often you hear horror mother-in-law stories, guess i was just very lucky. 

But yeah he still cops a bit of teasing from our families lol.  all a sign of affection i assure you


----------



## Bryony (Apr 18, 2007)

Whaaaaaat??????

So romance is NOT dead?
When was this annouced!
Why did i not receive the MySpace bulletin!


----------



## phantomcat (Apr 18, 2007)

lol cause you made the mistake of looking on *myspace*!!! 


any yeah there are some really cute stories in here, made my day anyway.


----------



## nickamon (Apr 18, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Only my parents! LOL. But yes, you are right, a bigger commitment than a marriage certificate is us co-signing for our mortgage! And a lot more costly and messier to get out of! But we do want to do it the traditional way.


 
Fair enough.  

Militant Vixen - I'm in Queanbeyan too. *waves*


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 18, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Garth was my 'petshop' boy...he owned a petshop at Surry Hills.I will never know what he saw in me....but have been together for 14 years! lol



Come on Fay you are lovely.

Simone.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 18, 2007)

met some people on an online car forum, whom i am still good mates with and one of them was having a party at a friends place, so he invited me.... turns out about 18 months after the party we got together! and have been going strong now for 18 months, living together since october last year, i figure if she can put up with me shes gotta be a keeper!


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

I met my beau at a favourite cafe where he is a barista. How I managed never to notice him before is a complete puzzle to me. 

We chatted for a bit, then a few days later I sent him a large bunch of flowers accompanied by a card asking if he remembered me and if he would like to go out to dinner some time. He did, and he would. YAY, because aswell as being a barista and making a mean coffee he also comes with the added benefits of being a massage therapist, model and designer. Really, what more could a girl ask for? 

Sometimes it pays to take the initiative!!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 19, 2007)

hubby and I met online...ICQ messenger....

he had random chatted a mate of mine (old enough to be my mum) and he'd asked her if she knew anyone his age...she said no...but then i popped online and it all began there!

About three or so weeks later I came to WA for a holiday, and to check him out....fell in love before I'd even left the airport (he kissed me and i was a puddle on the floor!!) 
Was here for two weeks- then went back and packed up my flat in downtown Dapto, and bought my little girl and me back to perth. That was Dec 2000 when we arrived...got the keys to our first house (we built) on Oct 9th 2001, and were handfasted (legally) on October 27th. Been together ever since...still trying for human babies...practice is fun!


----------



## horsenz (Apr 19, 2007)

yea we met at work..


----------



## angua21 (Apr 19, 2007)

I dont have one of these stories, I guess to meet people I would actually need to have time to go somewhere other than work 

Hi militant vixen and nickamon, I was starting to think I was the only one on here from Queanbeyan!! I think I was for a long time, about time a few more locals got on here


----------



## RevDaniel (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow these Stories prove that romance is alive. That is pretty cool reading all these stories about people loved ones. For me i think being single for a while might be my answer. I am a bull at a gate and tend to rush things a million miles and hour. I already have the two most beautiful children ever. Love them with all my heart but the hardest thing will be to learn to live without them. This is what has caused break up's in previous relationship's of mine. Prefer the satisfaction of friends for a while. It is great as i have conquered my fear of being outside and been walking around heaps, been visiting friends. He he mind you if a relationship starts it will be the slowest relation to happen i think. With my head injury i tend to be more than most people can handle. Oh well my dog loves me.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2007)

I met my current via the internet - and it seems increasingly easier to do so...

Although our first date was somewhat of a suprise - We went to a restaurant called the Fermented Grape. I thought the prices of the meals were just a little elevated (for Cairns) but just reassured myself that the food was goinbg to be great, and the company even greater...

Anyhow, the waiter told us, with any main course meal you can have as much wine as you want from a selection of 10 whites and 5 reds (or something of the sort)....

I saw my partner's eyes light up and I just smiled (as you would).

Anyhow... a few bottles of wine later and staggering out... I don't think the rest of the story is suitable for our younger viewers - but it certainly wasn't want many of our older viewers are thinking....

Lets put it this way - it's the last time I mix wine and beer!!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 19, 2007)

*haha*



melgalea said:


> i was 18 when i met my hubby, he was 27 and married. but not for long. hehe, i was naughty. we both worked at KFC when we met, him the manager me the staff... after a few late nights together. we are together. and 7 1/2 yrs later still going strong. hmm i do have fond memorys of the kfc chicken table. haha



Is that KFC's secret recipe? 11 different herbs and spices :shock:


----------



## Lucas (Apr 19, 2007)

melgalea said:


> i was 18 when i met my hubby, he was 27 and married. but not for long. hehe, i was naughty. we both worked at KFC when we met, him the manager me the staff... after a few late nights together. we are together. and 7 1/2 yrs later still going strong. hmm i do have fond memorys of the kfc chicken table. haha





Now I know why my mates call KFC dirty bird


----------



## Lucas (Apr 19, 2007)

I met my partner at work 4 years ago. After 12 months of flirting and Coffee breaks I invited her to a bbq for my 24th. The following weekend we took off to the coast together. We married 2 months ago and have a bub due in september


----------



## nickamon (Apr 19, 2007)

angua21 said:


> Hi militant vixen and nickamon, I was starting to think I was the only one on here from Queanbeyan!! I think I was for a long time, about time a few more locals got on here


 
Queanbo represent, yo!


----------



## RevDaniel (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah the internet is a great way of meeting people.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 19, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Yeah the internet is a great way of meeting people.



Very true but you can end up meeting complete nut jobs too!

Simone.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 19, 2007)

melgalea said:


> i was 18 when i met my hubby, he was 27 and married. but not for long. hehe, i was naughty. we both worked at KFC when we met, him the manager me the staff... after a few late nights together. we are together. and 7 1/2 yrs later still going strong. hmm i do have fond memorys of the kfc chicken table. haha


 
Now we now what goe's into the secret herb's and spices

I met my other half while I was being set up with his younger brother, I didnt go much on his brother but liked the older one.
I was only 16 and have been together for 12 yrs.


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 19, 2007)

We Queanbeyan people so have to catch up.

My partner is away field alot with the Army, so it would be great to know more people.

PM's sent


----------



## Lucas (Apr 19, 2007)

Queanbeyan=struggletown:lol:


----------



## nickamon (Apr 19, 2007)

Militant Vixen - got your PM, thanks. Sent one back.



Lucas said:


> Queanbeyan=struggletown:lol:


 
:lol: I've heard it called many things, and "Struggletown" is the least offensive. I affectionately call it "Queanbo, Alabama." Actually, it seems to be on the up and up, house prices are rising. 

For us, it was either buying a weatherboard cottage or townhouse in Canberra, or buying a real house in Queanbeyan for the same price. We've made our choice and stand by it. 

PS: Lucas, love your icon. I LOLed.


----------



## Lucas (Apr 19, 2007)

for what perople say about Queanbeyan it isn't too bad. Like all places it had some good and some bad


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 19, 2007)

Meh its cheap, my neighbours are great, its walking distance to all the shops, and its close to RMC which is important for my partner. So I don't care either way.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 19, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> I met my beau at a favourite cafe where he is a barista. How I managed never to notice him before is a complete puzzle to me.
> 
> We chatted for a bit, then a few days later I sent him a large bunch of flowers accompanied by a card asking if he remembered me and if he would like to go out to dinner some time. He did, and he would. YAY, because aswell as being a barista and making a mean coffee he also comes with the added benefits of being a massage therapist, model and designer. Really, what more could a girl ask for?
> 
> Sometimes it pays to take the initiative!!


 

Now we know why you are never in the chat room any more


----------



## GreenWillow (Apr 19, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Now we know why you are never in the chat room any more


 
Magpie, just picture this.... he's stalking up and down the runway like any grumpy, scowling, model, then suddenly breaks form to turn and look to where I am in the front row, locks eyes and throws me a huge smile! Would you hang around in chat if you had that out in the real world? I'm feeling lightheaded just thinking about it!

Plus, the chat room got a tad too x-rated for me. If my parents knew the kind of stuff that went on in there... oh boy!! There'd be trouble for Lily!


----------



## reece89 (Apr 19, 2007)

the longest i had a gf was for 2 whole weeks i met her at dreamworld and she asked 2 be engaged after 2 weeks i was only 16 i ran for the hills as fast as i could now ive got another 1 its been 2 whole days lol but im young ill get a new one next week bahaha


----------



## Isis (Apr 19, 2007)

My Hubby and I went to kindergarten together but then didnt see each other for about 20 years. We bumped into each other at a party and chatted for a few minutes then about 4mths later I picked him up hitch hiking and its now 15yrs, 4 kids and 11 wedding anniversaries later and we are as inlove now as we were back then. He IS my soulmate.


----------



## FAY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucas said:


> for what perople say about Queanbeyan it isn't too bad. Like all places it had some good and some bad



One BIG plus for Queanbeyan....you are still in NSW and go by NSW reptile laws. ACT laws are ridiculous!


----------



## reece89 (Apr 19, 2007)

i dont reckon i could meet someone over the net my lick we'd meet up and it'l end up being a bloke lol arrrrhhhh


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucas said:


> for what perople say about Queanbeyan it isn't too bad. Like all places it had some good and some bad



I met my partner just near Queanbeyan, a little place called Fyshwick. I was lured in by all the bright colours and flashing lights. Our eyes met across the busy venue and I was drawn in. I paid the man some silver and escorted my beauty away from that horrible place. We have been together now for 7 years and its all going well, his name is Blinkey.


----------



## nickamon (Apr 19, 2007)

reece89 said:


> i dont reckon i could meet someone over the net my lick we'd meet up and it'l end up being a bloke lol arrrrhhhh


 
I've met quite a few internet friends in real life. So far, none of them turned out to be psychos or Munchhausen-by-internet types.


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 19, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Is that KFC's secret recipe? 11 different herbs and spices :shock:



good to have you back david.


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 19, 2007)

I met my fiancee on the internet - in a chat room in 1998... We spoke for four years until she travelled from the UK for a visit in 2002... We've been going back and forth between Australia and the UK since...


----------



## the new guy (Apr 19, 2007)

I met my girl at hight school in year nine and got together in the school holidays for the sydney oylmpics. We just purchased our first house together and we are still going strong after 6.5 years.
cheers guys, great stories too


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 19, 2007)

I met mine in primary school in year 4 and kiddy dated till end of primary....Left to go separate ways, she went to the local high school and i went and studied aeronautics...From roughly year 10 we played around a lil in between other relationships etc....After we left high school we went to a local waterfall for a bit of fun and she stayed at my place a couple of nights (we were only 17 by this stage) then we became a couple and i moved into her parents house with her...We then moved out together and been engaged about 3 years now.......So ive known her for like 12 years or more and i only turned 21 Tuesday just gone...LoL

Unfortunately we have been arguing the last week and may be breaking up :-( so i may be a free agent again...

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## PhilK (Apr 19, 2007)

Urgh sorry to hear that Ash... Me and my girlfriend/best friend since year nine just broke up and now don't talk. Nothing's ever hurt more... so I hope you work it out.

Great stories from everyone though!


----------



## FAY (Apr 19, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> I met mine in primary school in year 4 and kiddy dated till end of primary....Left to go separate ways, she went to the local high school and i went and studied aeronautics...From roughly year 10 we played around a lil in between other relationships etc....After we left high school we went to a local waterfall for a bit of fun and she stayed at my place a couple of nights (we were only 17 by this stage) then we became a couple and i moved into her parents house with her...We then moved out together and been engaged about 3 years now.......So ive known her for like 12 years or more and i only turned 21 Tuesday just gone...LoL
> 
> Unfortunately we have been arguing the last week and may be breaking up :-( so i may be a free agent again...
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA After knowing each other all that time....been arguing for like a week...you might break up! HAHAHAHA I think you are meant to be together LOL


----------



## shelby (Apr 19, 2007)

my hubby shot me, yeah thats right SHOT me, in the face to be exact, we were playing paint ball, i was the only girl against 5 boys, ( all army ) and the only one with no idea what a drop and pop or what ever it's called is, still dont know!!!! i later found out that my ex (that was also playing) had clued all the rest of the boys in, to hammer the hell out of me, long story short, he shot me, we talked for hours that afternoon and were inseperal from then on, my BF at the time just didnt understand, poor bloke, that was nov 04 and we have just gotten married back in feb this year


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 19, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> Unfortunately we have been arguing the last week and may be breaking up :-( so i may be a free agent again...
> 
> Regards...
> Ash...



Sometimes you outgrow each other. I have had three cousins all younger than me that have gotten married over the last 6 weeks. One has been with his partner for 7 years (he's 27), the 25 year old had been with his for 2 and the 23 year old has been with his wife since they met while working at Maccas as 15/16 year olds. It is nice to think that you meet you soulmate early instead of test driving a few different people before you find the right one for you, but unfortunately most of us are not that lucky. 

If you guys do split ( hope for your case you don't) enjoy your new found freedom. If you don't be really careful with what you say, women speak a different language to men and in volatile times you could really get into strife. Take it from a girl who has made spinsterhood an art form! :lol:

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> I met mine in primary school in year 4 and kiddy dated till end of primary....Left to go separate ways, she went to the local high school and i went and studied aeronautics...From roughly year 10 we played around a lil in between other relationships etc....After we left high school we went to a local waterfall for a bit of fun and she stayed at my place a couple of nights (we were only 17 by this stage) then we became a couple and i moved into her parents house with her...We then moved out together and been engaged about 3 years now.......So ive known her for like 12 years or more and i only turned 21 Tuesday just gone...LoL
> 
> Unfortunately we have been arguing the last week and may be breaking up :-( so i may be a free agent again...
> 
> ...



I met reptillian's ex GF over the internet 

OK ASH it's OK.. Calm down... Everyone wanted to knwo the weird way we met... 

I seriously hope you guys work it out - for the kids... 

I think we need to start the best break up stories!!!

But all the best Ash, hope you do work it out - I'm here for ya buddy - 6000km away...


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I think we need to start the best break up stories!!!
> ...



Now your talking slim6y, i got a list a mile loooooooooooooooong.

Simone.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I met reptillian's ex GF over the internet
> 
> OK ASH it's OK.. Calm down... Everyone wanted to knwo the weird way we met...
> 
> ...



hahahaha, thx all....dont worry Slim6y, Ive been seriously thinkin of movin me snakes, me and me stuff over to Cairns...Had a look yesterday on the net over there...

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 19, 2007)

melgalea said:


> i was 18 when i met my hubby, he was 27 and married. but not for long. hehe, i was naughty. we both worked at KFC when we met, him the manager me the staff... after a few late nights together. we are together. and 7 1/2 yrs later still going strong. hmm i do have fond memorys of the kfc chicken table. haha



I'm never eating KFC again.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2007)

only a mile,sheesh,just an amature then,lol


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2007)

i heard they didnt use protection at the kfc and thats how they came up with the family pack


----------



## herptrader (Apr 19, 2007)

I met trader after playing internet Backgammon with a guy in Manitoba Canada... and now his sister is and Aussie and my wife ;-)

Bonus is she is crazy about herps ;-)


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 19, 2007)

richardsc said:


> i heard they didnt use protection at the kfc and thats how they came up with the family pack



Hahaha, good one!!!


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 19, 2007)

Some of these stories are really cute and nice to read...some though.. are a bit... interesting.
And believe it or not.. but I DON'T want to hear about how practising making human babies is fun!!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Now your talking slim6y, i got a list a mile loooooooooooooooong.
> 
> Simone.



Go for it - start the thread 0 every action has an equal and opposite reaction - so for every story of love, there must be a great one of hate...

I certainly have a wonderful one that i am no longer afraid to tell....

But I don't want to start the thread... but happy to compose posts in it!


----------



## reece89 (Apr 19, 2007)

well i just got dumped because instead of having a movie night with her im watching the footy with me mates i mean cmon its footy dammit bloody teenage girlz these days all they think bout is watching titanic or doing theyre hair and nails what ever happend to the footy girls oh well im 17 and ill have many other girlfreinds wont get married till im 50 hahaha "my way or the highway"
cheers reece


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 20, 2007)

reece you need to find a chick who's into her sports.... I love sitting down with hubby watching the footy etc!!! My fave too is the V8 supercars on sundays... lovely relaxing sunday arvo!!!


----------



## herptrader (Apr 20, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I DON'T want to hear about how practising making human babies is fun!!



I don't talk about it much but I find this practice a lot of fun!

You don't?


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 21, 2007)

herptrader said:


> I don't talk about it much but I find this practice a lot of fun!
> 
> You don't?



Visual images buddy....Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad visual images. :S
Damn my imagination that goes places I don't want it too!


----------

